# Meet Oreo!!!



## OreoTheBunny (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, my name is Oreo and I am 13 years old. I'm even older than my owner! I came from my owner's friend Hayley, who got me from her sister's friend. Then, I was passed down to a fun girl named Lauren. as you can see, I've been in many different places! 

I love to eat carrots and banannas. My absolute favorite food are my pellets. They are the best type of food there is! I get hours out of my cage a day. I'm an indoor rabbit, so I can't chew anything up or else I'll get in troube with Lauren.

I am a black and white spotted lop. Lauren always says that someone spashed black paint on me. My favorite TV show is Ghost Adventures. It's funny watching them. I know its fake, but sometimes it scares me! I'm glad to be apart of this forum. I hope I make a lot of bunny friends here!


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I've had Honey only since Saturday, but I've been giving her the [washed beforehand] banana peel in chunks while I eat the bananas.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 24, 2011)

I think Gus's favourites are a three way tie between bananas, cilantro, and Craisins.

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cilantro counts as a treat? I feed it to Bonkers a lot more often that treats :confused2:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 24, 2011)

Not all treats have to be unhealthy. If your bunny LOVES it and goes CRAZY for it, then don't you think that counts as a treat? 

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 24, 2011)

Definitely Cilantro.


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 24, 2011)

mine have a tie between coriander and celery they both grab and run!


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hehe then i guess cilantro is a treat, its the first thing that Bonkers eats from his salad, he then walks away and comes back after a while "*sigh* I GUESS i'll eat this stupid lettuce too, thanks a lot mom!" LOL


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 24, 2011)

I have to be sure to put Gus's cilantro on top of his salad, or else he dumps everything out to get to the cilantro at the bottom. 

Rue


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 24, 2011)

:lol: These bunners have to be totally related Rue!


----------



## Oreonme (Mar 30, 2012)

Well i like apples.But love carrots.Oh ya and milkweede is good.and then clover is quite the yummynis.And m name is oreo to.Im amama bunny with for babies.So cute.I dont know what breed i am.But my babies are rex mix.Because Bun Bun my ,husbunny, is a purebred rex.He is fully black.He is so hansome.


----------



## MiserySmith (Apr 28, 2012)

My boy loses it for Parsley, he eats it all right away where as his other veggies sit forever before being nommed.
He hates carrots.


----------



## Cheenisowner (Apr 29, 2012)

I love parsley but apples are my favourite...she gives me parsley every morning but she's giving me new things all the time...and I just love them all...i had a bit of banana but have never tried banana peel...maybe I'll go for that next time and see. I had some kale the other day and it was delicious but I know I have to be careful otherwise I'll get gas  did I mention I love parsley...yum


----------



## HEM (May 1, 2012)

I have a hard time feeding our Dilly banana peels. Once in a while we give her an end to a banana, which she loves but not the peels. Do all bunnies like banana peels?


----------



## HEM (May 1, 2012)

Excuse my human
I am Dilly and also a lop, spotted gray and white.
I have a lot of favorite treats including carrots, apples, bananas and sometimes pear and strawberries, but I don't get these a lot.
I do love cilantro, parsley and basil and usually get a little of each on top of my salad every day. Of course I gobble that up first and then move to the different types of lettuces.


----------



## gabriellea (May 20, 2012)

I am Cici. I LOVE carrots and banana peels but hate greens!... any geens. I am a fat SPOILED holland lop!


----------



## JessicaK (May 20, 2012)

Cilantro and raspberries


----------



## Elliot (May 22, 2012)

Bananas are gassed by the store unless organic. I wouldn't be eating peels if I were you...


----------



## cwolfec (May 22, 2012)

My bun's favorites are banana and carrots. He loves his basil too! I tried pineapple once, and he refused and proceeded to pee on me...


----------



## scissors (May 22, 2012)

Well I know this is alot of work..but My Bun really enjoys..HARD DEHYDRATED CARROTS AND Bananna Chips..She gets fresh also..but really enjoys that hard crispness of what i do when using my food dehydrator.. Nancee


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 22, 2012)

Hi from Weston and I! :wave:
I've only had my bunny for a little over a week so whenever I try and give him treats he seems to think that I am trying to poison him or something. :rollseyes
But he discovered alfalfa/timothy pellets a few days ago. He loves them!


----------



## nermal71 (May 22, 2012)

Mopsy goes absolutely berzerk for organic baby bell peppers. Although be warned that too many red/orange ones makes for day glo pee LOL. She is so bad about it that if we go in the veggie bin in the fridge she starts thumping. Then of course her daddy has to blow on her pepper to warm it up because she is a prima donna and will NOT eat them ice cold.


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (May 25, 2012)

My name is Oreo and I am all for herbs;basil, cilantro, parsley, but my favorite is apple mint.

Daisy here and all eat anything. Fruits, veggies, my cage, my toys. Put it in front of me and its chow time.\

My name is Serendipity and I'll do just about anything for blue berries. Want me to flip, jump, roll over?


----------



## SweetPeasMom (May 28, 2012)

Hi my name is Sweetpea and I'm a addict

I am addicted to Craisins 

btw I hate carrots


----------

